
How to make Windows eat your file with a simple accident - chrisper
Well, I just lost my backup of a file because I hit the wrong key on accident.<p>How to reproduce:<p>1) Ctrl-C a file to your desktop.<p>2) Edit the source file and save it<p>(Make sure you haven&#x27;t changed the contents of your clipboard)<p>3) Hit ctrl-x on your backup<p>4) Hit ctrl-z (I accidentally hit x and z at the same time)<p>5) Your backup is now gone forever!<p>6) Check your source and you see it hasn&#x27;t even been overwritten or anything. It just disappeared.<p>I think from now on I will always just copy and paste instead.
======
chrisper
Seems this issue also existed back in 2004...

[http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/197954-46-need-help-
lost-f...](http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/197954-46-need-help-lost-file-
undo-copy-file-explorer)

